# Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Robin Tanner - [Marathon, Florida]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/14/2007
*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Robin Tanner *

*Officer Down: Deputy Sheriff Robin Tanner* - [Marathon, Florida]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 47

*Cause of Death:* Automobile Accident
*
Additional Information:* She had served with the Monroe County Sheriff's Office for 6 years.
*
Incident Details:* Deputy Robin Tanner was killed in a single vehicle crash while responding to a medical call at approximately 7:00 am. Her patrol car left the roadway and struck a building during the response. She was transported to Fisherman's Hospital, where she succumbed to her injuries.

*End of Watch:* Thursday, December 13, 2007

*Monroe deputy dies in car crash*

Associated Press
MARATHON, Fla. - Monroe County authorities say a sheriff's deputy responding to a call died when she apparently lost control of her vehicle and crashed into a building.

Deputy Robin Tanner was en route to a woman who wasn't breathing when she crashed into the Marathon Cleaners building about 7 a.m. Thursday. No one inside the building was injured.

Lt. David Folsom of the Florida Highway Patrol says Tanner had her lights and siren on at the time of the crash. He said that the road was wet and that Tanner lost control somehow.

Folsom says it's not clear what caused Tanner to lose control.


----------

